# Sonic



## AlanJohn (Feb 2, 2012)

This is just something I drew on history class.
Drawing:


Spoiler












Scanned:


Spoiler











Final Result (kinda failed here):


Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2012)

That's pretty damn good, Johnny-boy. Thumbs up!


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 2, 2012)

I like it 
It's very well done.
And I like the Final result, the colouring was spot on


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 2, 2012)

> *Sonic*, The drawing, the inking, and the *Goddamn awesome coloring *



Here, fixed it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 2, 2012)

I really don't know about the coloring.
I mean, it turned out well, but not as I expected.


----------



## wasim (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice drawing considering you did it from class. And your teacher doesn't mind it when you're doodling in class ? In my class my teacher takes away my book if she sees me doodling. 

What software did you use for coloring ?


----------



## Langin (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice made bro! Alan is a nice name for a cat between.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 3, 2012)

wasim said:


> Nice drawing considering you did it from class. And your teacher doesn't mind it when you're doodling in class ? In my class my teacher takes away my book if she sees me doodling.
> 
> What software did you use for coloring ?


Well, my history teacher is at once the principle of the school, so he keeps leaving the classroom for work.

As for the software, I used photoshop.


----------

